# Salvage of the Baltic Ace



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

It is worth viewing this as it shows modern salvage methods

click on the link or paste it into your browser

HTTPS://www.youtube.com/embed/pva5NwCwwGk

kind thanks to Boskalis


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting Geoff.
Not only very interesting but an extremely well produced do***entary.


----------

